# snoz



## Snoz (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi - is there anybody out there used to sail with Shaw-Saville namely on MV Delphic about 1970??


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Snoz* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Brian Wright (May 23, 2017)

We seemed to have missed each other Snoz , I signed of Delphic october 69 after bringing her from Southhampton to London after my 3rd trip around Oz/Kiwi coasts.
I do find this web site difficult to negotiate, you did answer my last post to you, and you thought I had blond curly hair ,nah but I did read your answer on my phone [ please explain SN] but could not find it on this web site. I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT with a Norman Best [ trunch] who was relieving on Delphic around that time maybe you remember him, CHIEF was Fred Norden, 2nd was Ed Fenwick , 5th was Brian Hamill maybe some of these names will jog your memory .
Cheers Brian Wright.


----------



## Snoz (Jan 2, 2014)

*Brian Wright*

Hi-ya Bri, have already replied to your brilliant "thread" but am not sure if i've done it properly - ( am 70 now - going on 71 in July so I guess you must be of a similar age!?)
Heck, I remember Delphic - she was the only "proper ship" I did "deep-sea" on - (apart from a Fyffes steam turbine - I was flown to N.Y. to board her with a few others and sail her back to "Blighty" - bl--dy steam turbine - "yuck" - my very last ship!!!)).
Do you remember when we stopped to change a piston in the middle of the Indian Ocean in May 1969? We pulled the top piston out (Doxford single-acting/double piston) and lowered it to the engine plates (some of the crew were "drafted in" to steady it as there was a bit-of-a-"swell"!!!!!) There were 2 of us standing on the bottom piston grinding the carbon-build-up so's that too could be extracted!! all for the sake of a split cooling-water pipe!!!!! "-Happy-Days"!!
Hey, - Bri, I've started to write about my adventures from the day ! was 3! It's gonna be called - " Daize-in-the-Life of Snoz" ( if I live long-enough to finish it. If you'd like to keep in touch - my 'E' mail is :- [email protected] give it a go mate? Very best wishes - Snoz.


----------

